
UpHabit, the Trusted Personal CRM for Busy People - thenathaly
http://www.uphabit.com
======
thenathaly
We meet so many interesting people in our lives - but more often than not, we
find it difficult to stay in touch with those people, and our relationships
drift apart.

UpHabit is a Personal CRM app that helps people build better relationships. An
alternative to social media, the app encourages users to keep in touch with
people who matter and develop a stronger network.

------
tbirrell
While interesting, how does this differ from open source solutions like
Monica[0]?

[0]:
[https://github.com/monicahq/monica/](https://github.com/monicahq/monica/)

~~~
thenathaly
I can't speak for this other app, but one thing that differs us from other
Personal CRMs is our emphasis on data privacy. The team here is pretty
obsessed with security and data privacy, and we created an app focused on
those values.

~~~
masonic
An app that collects all of one's Contacts by definition has contorted Data
privacy standards.

~~~
thenathaly
I see where you're coming from, Masonic. Having an open-source product would
add a layer of trust, especially if you host it yourself. However, there are
people who would not want to go through the hassle of self hosting, and we
believe that these people deserve a commitment to privacy too. With UpHabit,
we created an inclusive app that while hosted on our own servers, come with
our promise that we’ll never sell user data.

